# Babs Kijewski verstärkt das Abu Garcia/Berkley Team



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (28. Januar 2019)

einer wandert von berkley zu shimano  und so weiter ein karussel dreht sich auch nur.....


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Januar 2019)

Da bleibt sie uns ja erhalten.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Januar 2019)

Bei den Schlümpfen ist es Schlumpfine, bei den Angelfirmen heißt sie Babs Kijewski... haha


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Januar 2019)

macht sie denn wenigsten noch bei der Fisch & Fang Profi-Liga mit?
Ich würde das Herum-Gehopse vermissen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Januar 2019)

Diesen Weg muss man erstmal beschreiten. Letztens habe ich sie noch auf dem Belly an einem recht heftigen Fluss paddeln sehen, danach hängt sie in Kanada auf Karpfen rum. Da steckt viel Leidenschaft hinter und nicht weniger anglerisches Können. Hat sie sich definitiv verdient. Man mag als Frau Vorteile in der Reichweite haben, genauso schwer ist es aber, alte Männer aus der Zeit des kleinen Herds und kleiner Füße zu überzeugen.

Kann man Babs nur Gratulieren, zweifelsohne schafft das nicht jeder.


----------



## Dorschbremse (28. Januar 2019)

Stelle ich mir aber als "höchst lästig" vor, das ganze Equipment einmal komplett nach Label abändern zu müssen.... 

Für uns Normalos ein absolutes Luxusproblem


----------



## Meefo 46 (28. Januar 2019)

Moin .

Man kann sie nur beglückwünschen zu dem nächsten Namhaften Geräte Partner und das Label wird wohl auf ihrem neuen Angelgerät schon drauf sein.


----------



## phirania (28. Januar 2019)

Super es geht weiter mit ihr.
Freue mich schon auf die neuen Videos mit ihr


----------



## Bobster (28. Januar 2019)

Yeeeeaaaahhhh !
Da isse wieder 

Was für eine Dramatik - kurz vor Transferende noch diese "Bombe" 

Sie schafft es halt sich selber zu inszenieren und das recht gut.

Das rumgeschreie und rumgehopse geht weiter - Na prima


----------



## alexpp (28. Januar 2019)

Ihr seid schon fleißig dabei. Der letzte Thread hat immerhin 60 Postings erreicht. Haut rein!


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. Januar 2019)

Ich freue mich mit und über jede(n), der es in dieser Branche schafft, als Angler(in) Geld zu verdienen. Das muss man erstmal schaffen und reich wird damit wirklich niemand. Von daher gesehen habe ich Riesenrespekt, Daumen weit nach oben und weiterhin viel Erfolg!


----------



## Eisbär14 (28. Januar 2019)

Ach Leute .....  unsere kleine Stupsnase braucht halt auchmal andere Klamotten


----------



## zorra (28. Januar 2019)

Solange die den Mund geschlossen hält alles gut.


----------



## thanatos (28. Januar 2019)

Ick freu mir für sie und wünsche ihr viel Spass und Erfolg und gerade ihr Stimmchen macht sie mir so liebenswert !


----------



## Andal (28. Januar 2019)

Na schau, sie muss nun doch keine Not leiden.


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. Januar 2019)

Nun ja, alles was unsere Passion, bzw. liebstes Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit positiv darstellt, kann nur förderlich sein. Dazu gehören in der heutigen Zeit auch Frauen. 
Ich denke, wir Angler wurden zu lange klischeehaft dargestellt. Da finde ich es durchaus erfrischend, wenn "Frau", egal wie sie nun heißen mag, das Image "entstaubt".


----------



## Promachos (28. Januar 2019)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> macht sie denn wenigsten noch bei der Fisch & Fang Profi-Liga mit?


Nachdem die Profiliga von Abu gesponsert wird, gehe ich sehr davon aus...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2019)

Vielleicht darf sie jetzt auch mal mitangeln da.

Die Gefahr dass sie da mit ner Zebco Rute auftaucht ist jetzt gebannt.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (29. Januar 2019)

In China ist gerade eine eine Schaufel umgekippt....


----------



## NaabMäx (29. Januar 2019)

Die Wikinger und Ihre Weibsräuberei.
Pass auf mit der fruchtbaren Zusammenarbeit.


----------



## Breamhunter (29. Januar 2019)

Ich mußte sofort hier dran denken. Würde mMn hier auch passen


----------



## SirHunter (29. Januar 2019)

Hamm,
Fakt ist dass Sie ne schöne Frau ist die auch angelt  , und dass ich eine kleine Schwäche für schöne Frauen habe würde ich Sie zum Karpfen Session 2019 nach Polen / Rybnik mitnehmen.


----------



## Bobster (29. Januar 2019)

SirHunter schrieb:


> Hamm,
> Fakt ist dass Sie ne schöne Frau ist die auch angelt  , und dass ich eine kleine Schwäche für schöne Frauen habe würde ich Sie zum Karpfen Session 2019 nach Polen / Rybnik mitnehmen.




Moment !
*Fakt* ist, das Sie eine Frau ist und angelt !
...mehr nicht...


----------



## alexpp (29. Januar 2019)

"Schöne Frau, die auch angelt" war echt klasse"  Nein, sie ist hübsch und eine sichtbar gute Anglerin, ist ernst gemeint!


----------



## mlkzander (9. März 2019)

fängt sie inzwischen auch ohne guide fische?


----------



## glavoc (9. März 2019)

mlkzander schrieb:


> fängt sie inzwischen auch ohne guide fische?



Ähm, stellst du dir diese Frage auch bei männlichen (Berufs/Erwerbs)-Anglern oder machste dass grundsätzlich nur bei homozygoten Geshlechtschromosom- Trägerinnen??
Interessant, bei gefühlt der Hälfte der AB-Redaktionsvideos ist ein Guide dabei (und m.M.n. völlig okey . Auch ein Viktor/ich geh angeln YTer bucht hin & wieder Guides..
Viele Berichte (wenn den mal eines einen schreibt) kommen mithilfe von Guides zustande... denn entweder hasste viiieeeel Zeit und kannst dir über Monate ein Gewässer erarbeiten oder du sparst Zeit (& damit auch Geld!!) und kommst weit schneller zum Fisch.

Denn: anders als am Hausgewässer musste in ganz kurzer Zeit liefern, sprich kapital oder viel, oder toll, oder selten etc. pp.

Würde dich gerne mal in der Weite der Mongolei beim Taimen angeln filmen oder auf Wölfe vor Irlands Küste... allein Spinnangelnd vom Ufer im Mittelmeer wäre denke ich "Challenge" genug für so manche Meckerer... und da innerhalb von wenigen Tagen zu liefern...

meine 2 Cents

PS bin kein Babs - Fänboy, aber einfach so den obigen Kommentar stehen lassen,  ging halt auch nicht 

Im südöstlichem Europa (Balkan, genauer die Ex-YU Nachfolgestaaten) haben wir (vermeintliche rüde Kerle) eine fortschrittlichere Haltung angelnden Frauen gegenüber (&mMn viel mehr angelnde Frauen) …
Hier mal eine bekanntere Kroatin aus meinem Heimatverein unten:
https://ribolovnajadranu.hr/tea-radil-portret-sampiona/

und hier die aktuelle (Einzel-) Weltmeisterin:
https://www.croatiaweek.com/croatias-marina-mavrinac-matulja-becomes-world-shore-angling-champion/


----------



## Hering 58 (9. März 2019)

Da bleibt sie uns ja erhalten.


----------

